
The connection between gender, gentrification, and household size - jctwinkle
https://www.fastcompany.com/90326448/the-surprising-connection-between-single-women-and-gentrification
======
christkv
They say 70% of children is born to single mothers in Iceland. The stats they
reference says 70% is born outside of a marriage. That’s just because most
couples in Nordic countries do not marry not because the mother is single. If
they get that wrong what else did they get wrong.

------
cortesoft
I am probably missing something obvious, but how can the number of single
women increase 50% but single men only raise 15%? Unless there is a large
population of lesbian women who suddenly decided to stop dating, I would
imagine the number of single men and single women would track each other
(roughly, with differences being accounted for by same-sex couples, gender
distribution changes, and death rates.)

Unless this is just a population boom among women?

~~~
cimmanom
Traditionally in many cultures, single adult men live alone but single adult
women live with their families. Nowadays, women are moving out and living on
their own as adults.

I wonder if there’s also a change in the number of women seeking apartments
entirely on their own instead of living with roommates - in the first half of
the 20th C in the west, single adult women who moved out of their parents’
homes would often take rooms in boarding houses run by matrons, rather than
getting their own apartments. My understanding is that this would be
considered both safer and more proper.

It may also have to do with what neighborhoods each gender chooses. Women tend
to have a stronger preference for “safer” neighborhoods; men on average are
both more risk tolerant and more confident in their ability to defend
themselves against assaults. So women may choose neighborhoods that have
already gentrified or begun to, while men may be more comfortable pursuing the
lower rents in neighborhoods that haven’t yet.

~~~
cortesoft
Ah, that makes sense... they mean 'single' as in living alone, not just their
relationship status.

------
Fricken
I've in the past been downvoted for suggesting that counting the number of
attractive women you see walking down the street would give you the best
single metric for measuring the vibrancy of a neighbourhood. Now that I've got
some data to back up the claim, I would probably still get downvoted for
suggesting as much.

~~~
dang
Please don't break the site guidelines, which ask you not to go on about
downvoting. Especially please don't do downvote-baiting.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
Fricken
Ok. FYI the site guidelines say nothing about downvotes. I had never heard the
term 'downvote-baiting' before, and when I looked it up, the top result was
you in some other thread on HN.

~~~
Buge
The guidelines might might specifically forbid talking about downvotes, but
they do forbid talking about votes in general.

> Please don't comment about the voting on comments.

